# Kathys Home!



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Kathy got to come home to our home on wheels today and let me tell you I wasn't the only one happy.







The pooches went wild and after we finally calmed them down they would not leave her side and needless to say couldn't get her to put the little one down.







She did tell me to thank everyone for their prayers and the support.

Vern


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

vern38 said:


> Kathy got to come home to our home on wheels today and let me tell you I wasn't the only one happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELCOME HOME KATHY!!!!!!
now get some rest!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'll bet y'all feel better and I'm so glad for you! Best wishes and fondest regards!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome home Kathy
take it easy for awhile and don't hug the pups to hard

Don


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Great news. It's hard not to let those little guys jump on you , but after surgery. . . OUCH! Get strong. So happy you are home.
Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Welcome home, Kathy!
It's great to hear you are up and at 'em again!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GREAT NEWS VERN!!!


Glad things are getting back to some sort of normal.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome Home Kathy!! Wonderful Wonderful News!
I'll be still praying for you to get back on your feet ASAP! 









Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Hi Kathy action

Welcome Home!! We're so relieved that everything has turned out well for you









Rest up and get ready for some Outbacking!!!

Dawn sunny


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

I'm so happy for you all. Welcome home Kathy!! My prayers will continue for you. Get some rest -- both of you! Lots of hugs,
Jewels


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Glad everything is going well so far. Get your rest Kathy, and get better.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Good news!!! Glad she's home and feeling better







.

Mike


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

what a sweet home it is to come home too.
get some rest and take care.
lamar


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I so happy you are back. Play with the dogs and get some rest. We will be here waiting for you...

Reverie


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Get your rest. Glad your home now.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome home! Bet you're sleeping better now than you have in quite a while (both of you!). Be sure to get that rest, follow Dr's orders, yadayadayada - and, equally important, NEVER underestimate the therapeutic value of those 8 paws, 4 eyes, and 2 warm noses (for both of you!







)

Happy Tails!

Wolfie


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Glad to see her back at "home" Vern









And also, I see that you even put the frilly pink bedspread on. You're a great guy taking one for the team like that


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome Home Kathy!

Time to rest and let Vern take care of you. I'm sure he knows how.

He's been taking care of us for a long time now.

Dan


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Glad to see you're at home, Kathy!! I know Vern AND the babies are glad to see you!! My prayers continue for you!!
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome home Kathy,

We have been praying for your full recovery, and will continue to do so. I don't blame you for not being able to put the little fellow down, he sure is cute. They can be so snuggly.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Great News, Vern! Welcome Home, Kathy. We continue to pray for your complete recovery. Get plenty of rest, don't try to do too much too fast!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

That is WONDERFUL!! Welcome home Kathy!!!


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

WELCOME HOME, KATHY!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Vern...

How is Kathy today? I hope her transition home did not wear her out. Please tell her we say hello and hope she is having a good day!


----------

